# Brand new USAT #6 elec switch machines



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

just added in classified
brand new #6 elec switch machines.
I don't use them.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't see why these can not be addapted to AC #6. 
I use the Tenmille ground throws on all of mine. 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Shopping/Classifieds/tabid/61/agentType/View/PropertyID/764/Default.aspx


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

added some rail joiners to the list.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Was wondering whatever *you* would be doing with electric switch machines.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom 
I was talked into buying USAT # 6 switches because everyone seems to be out of AC. thus they look like they could addapt to many if folks use elec ones.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You did not hear that Marty is going all sparky and DCC? 

Tom, where you been? 

(hmm... .guess it's not April 1 any more!) 

Greg


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

Marty 

Did the tenmile hook up to the USA turnouts without much trouble? I too cashed in on Kidman's special deal and was interested in getting some ground throws to replace the big ugly electical boxes they come with.


----------

